# colonoscopy w/decompression & placement of colonic decompression tube



## PRINCESSMHH (Mar 16, 2010)

Please help~

Suggestions on how to code colonoscopy to cecum with colonic decompression and placement of a colonic decompression tube.  

The pt was placed in the left lateral decubitus position.  Digital rectal exam revealed liquid stool.  The scope was introduced under direct visualization to the rectum and advanced to the cecum.  There was prominent air seen in the colon, which was decompressed.  A guidewire was then inserted through the scope and a decompression tube guided over the wire.  The tube was placed to a Foley bag.  The patient tolerated the procedure well.  No signs of infection or colitis.  

Impressions:

Colonic ileus status post decompression.


*******************************************************


Thanks for your help in advance!


----------

